# Steinhart....thoughts?



## oymd (Jun 9, 2010)

I've just come across this brand of watches....

Seems they r German, but Swiss made?

Are they good quality movements?

I'm thinking of getting one, but have no idea what the quality is on the long run?

Any experiences here on the forum?

Many thanks


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

I have an aviation automatic, a lot of watch for the money, very solid as is the bracelet.


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Very good pilots watches, they make a nice b-Uhr flieger style watch.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Love mine great watch :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

They are designed by Mr. Steinhart but are made entirely on Switzerland. Movements are what it's described... Swiss ETAs and Unitas. I have 3 of their Ocean divers and I think they are amazing value for the money. Excellent built quality.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

super value for money.

much prefer the non steinlex stuff.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

I have one of there Marine watches, good build quality and excellent value for money.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

trackrat said:


> I have one of there Marine watches, good build quality and excellent value for money.


Which one? I'm weighing whether to buy a marine chronometer at the moment.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I have one incoming....... :yes:


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Phillionaire said:


> trackrat said:
> 
> 
> > I have one of there Marine watches, good build quality and excellent value for money.
> ...


STEINHART "MARINE CHRONOMETER II roman"


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Great Watches. I've owned several and have two at present. You won't go wrong.


----------



## knightrider (Jan 1, 2011)

are there any UK retailers for these fine watches, or do people order them from Deutschland?


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Love mine as well... great quality watches.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I've got two - the Ocean One Black, and the Ocean one GMT. Good quality watches with good bracelets.

Rob


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

trackrat said:


> STEINHART "MARINE CHRONOMETER II roman"


You mean Arabic?



knightrider said:


> are there any UK retailers for these fine watches, or do people order them from Deutschland?


Chronomaster used to sell these on the UK but you can never tell what's in stock or not, plus I think it's better ordering directly from Germany. Any problems that might happen are dealt directly with Steinhart that way.


----------



## knightrider (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks.

Saw on another forum that some customers were getting a bit aggitated with Steinhart deliveries.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

knightrider said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Saw on another forum that some customers were getting a bit aggitated with Steinhart deliveries.


It's not Steinhart's fault... werll, it is if you consider he's the one that chose DPD as a carrier... I'm amoung those that had an issue with delivery, DPD lost the package on their black-hole export hub. Seems that a lot of stuff vanishes there... but after contacting Steinhart, they immediately sent me another watch so I wouldn't have to wait any more. They dealt with DPD after that but kept me out of it.

They might take a couple of days to answer your emails, a package can go missing but they always try to sort things out the best possible way to the client. That's why I would still prefer dealing with them directly.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Kutusov, yes I did mean arabic, cut and paste and to much vino = mistakes. :wallbash:


----------



## therooster (Jul 1, 2010)

Drum2000 said:


> Great Watches. I've owned several and have two at present. You won't go wrong.


Me baby, take care o' me baby Drum!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Drum2000 said:


> Great Watches. I've owned several and have two at present. You won't go wrong.


What's that cloth about?? I never got anything like that and at some point I owned 4 Steinharts! Cheap ######...


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

They seem to have a good reputation - pity they've fallen into the bigger is better trap!


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

I liked the look of them and was almost tempted, however I changed my mind when I researched them a bit. A number of them are barely shower proof.

In fact, forget the 'barely' shower proof....they advise and I quote: 'WaterRes: limited water resistant, no swimming or shower'

So remember to take it off whilst washing the dishes, car or out in the rain....lol


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

newwy said:


> I liked the look of them and was almost tempted, however I changed my mind when I researched them a bit. A number of them are barely shower proof.
> 
> In fact, forget the 'barely' shower proof....they advise and I quote: 'WaterRes: limited water resistant, no swimming or shower'
> 
> So remember to take it off whilst washing the dishes, car or out in the rain....lol


That is pretty shocking!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

newwy said:


> I liked the look of them and was almost tempted, however I changed my mind when I researched them a bit. A number of them are barely shower proof.
> 
> In fact, forget the 'barely' shower proof....they advise and I quote: 'WaterRes: limited water resistant, no swimming or shower'
> 
> So remember to take it off whilst washing the dishes, car or out in the rain....lol


The Marine ones? It's the same as a Stowa then... their Marine range is 3ATM WR wish is splash proof, so no swimming or shower too. The difference is that a Stowa goes for almost â‚¬1000 and the Steinhart for â‚¬430. Basically the same movement and all the rest. No doubt the Stowa will probably be a better watch when it comes to finish but I doubt very much that there's such a big difference to justify more than twice the money.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

knightrider said:


> are there any UK retailers for these fine watches, or do people order them from Deutschland?


 Try Neil at Chronomaster (google it)


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

Lol, just checked their website and even the 'MARINE' ones it states no swimming or shower...or washing the dishes...lol

In fact I wouldn't even look at a photo of a boat whilst wearing one of their 'MARINE' watches...

you havin a laugh or what? They call them marine watches and you can't even wash the dishes with them on....lol

A classic case of 'form over function' and quite frankly a load of old boll**ks. But they look nice


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

To further add to my post above, I don't go swimming with my watches on, however I do expect a watch to be at least water proof and capable of being in a shower or a bucket of water whilst washing the car etc, without it getting all steamed up....

I find it quite incredulous that they market a watch as a 'Marine' watch yet you cannot even risk it washing the dishes....lol

Pile of old sh*t.....but hey, they look nice


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I actually prefer the term deck watches and these are not meant to catch water, even if they are nautical related. I think the term Marine chronometer comes from the big ones that were set inside the bridge as a navigation instrument to figure out the latitude. (Edit, forgot the point :blush2: ) These watches only have the look of those Marine chronometers, it's a bit like the radio room themed watches... you would be pretty screwed if you were a radio operator and had to switch frequencies by squinting at a small wristwatch dial 

Anyway, Steinhart has other watches. If WR is an issue, then there's the Ocean range, all of them at least 30ATM WR :yes:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Not sure where you're coming here newwy.... the watch is clearly stated as 3ATM which is "splash proof" no matter what brand it is. How does that make it a "pile of old sh*t"?

Check out this IWC Portugese. Must be crap because I can't take it in the shower....


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

It doesn't say anywhere on their website about 3ATM, it merely states 'WaterRes: limited water resistant, no swimming or shower' on most of their descriptions.

Ok, I get your point but how much is that IWC ? ...what?, and you can't risk it getting wet! Well, then to me anyway, it is a pile of old crock.

I wouldn't want a watch of any type that couldn't take a splash regardless of it being IWC, so just to annoy you further, yes it is a pile of old sh*t (to me) cos I couldn't risk it with the dishes.....


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

newwy said:


> It doesn't say anywhere on their website about 3ATM, it merely states 'WaterRes: limited water resistant, no swimming or shower' on most of their descriptions.
> 
> Ok, I get your point but how much is that IWC ? ...what?, and you can't risk it getting wet! Well, then to me anyway, it is a pile of old crock.
> 
> I wouldn't want a watch of any type that couldn't take a splash regardless of it being IWC, so just to annoy you further, yes it is a pile of old sh*t (to me) cos I couldn't risk it with the dishes.....


I think we are talking about different things here... 3ATM is splash proof, you can wash your hands, the watch won't die if you get caught by rain, etc. But doing the dishes might be risky as the pressure on the water tap might be bigger than 3ATM. Same thing with a shower or swimming... they say 10ATM WR is ok for swimming but a lot of folks won't risk even that. A lot of people are of the opinion that 20ATM is the least you should have when taking a watch for a swim.

What Steinhart say on the WR description coincides with a 3ATM WR rating, which is the same rate of a Stowa Marine. Laco's are 5ATM WR but the looks are completely different (and the greater rating is probably due to the fact they don't have see-through backs).

It's one of those things... how do you intend to use a watch? If you need it to be water-proof, then these are not for you. Same thing if you work near strong EM fields, you would need something meant for that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

Pretty much all marine watches have very limited water resistance regardless of who you are buying off.

On another note, why would you wear a 4 grand IWC watch while washing the dishes?


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Showers are pretty harsh on a watch AFAIK. far more than just going for a swim.

To me limited water resistance means wash your hands and get caught in light rain etc but don't deliberately put it through it's aquatic paces. And being a leather strap, it's not gonna enjoy a dip.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

therooster said:


> Drum2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Great Watches. I've owned several and have two at present. You won't go wrong.
> ...


I LOVE this watch! :wub:

Pride of place believe me!


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Drum2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Great Watches. I've owned several and have two at present. You won't go wrong.
> ...


That's because you didn't order a Proteus. :yes:


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

I got a bar of chocolate with mine :tongue2:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Miffed.

I've bought two from Steinhart. No cloth. No chocolates. What am I doing wrong?!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Dusty said:


> I got a bar of chocolate with mine :tongue2:


Well at least the chocolate is Swiss made :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> Miffed.
> 
> I've bought two from Steinhart. No cloth. No chocolates. What am I doing wrong?!


As to the cloth, I don't know but the chocolate is only during xtmas period. I got one last year... tasty! :lol:


----------



## antonbhoy (Jun 24, 2010)

Comparing them to the likes of Davosa, and Dedaufre, the Steinhart divers look the best value for money, in that they are the cheapest. I hope that this isn't a bad thing as I'm going to save up for one. Really like the look of the Ocean Vintage Military too, but I'm not too keen on the domed crystal.


----------



## oymd (Jun 9, 2010)

wow....this thread has exploded!!!

Didn't know I'd get so many responses!!

Many thanks for all the input...

It's interesting that the thread steered in the direction of my intended next question, when I started the thread!!

Water resistance....

It's the only thing putting me off from buying one...

They look very well made, great looking etc...but to be worried about getting the watch wet is not acceptable IMHO...

Does anyone know how much more engineering or design change needs to go into a watch to make it water resistant to say; swimming?

Would it make a watch much more expensive?

I am not talking DIVER'S water resistance here? Just swimming rain splashes, washing your hands etc?


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

I thought there was a DIN or ISO standard that pretty much all the decent makers adhered to giving a min of 50m for all watches these days? That's not to say that it is any better than spalshproof but 5bar is better than 3.

If you are considering a Steinhart then make sure you look at Archimede too as I find them to be in a similar market but to my mind a slightly higher quality product. The chrono for instance is wonderful and to my eye worth the extra over the Steiny version.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

oymd said:


> Does anyone know how much more engineering or design change needs to go into a watch to make it water resistant to say; swimming?
> 
> Would it make a watch much more expensive?


Forget it, should be expensive and hard to do... But what Steinhart are you after? Because if it's their Ocean range, they are all 300m WR, so it's a proper diver.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

As far as I know almost all watches are fine washing your hands, raining etc. I personally take off any watch with a leather strap if I am going anywhere near water because I don't want the strap wrecked.

It doesn't make a watch more expensive if it has a high water resistance I think the divers are the same price as the marine watches.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

robert75 said:


> As far as I know almost all watches are fine washing your hands, raining etc. I personally take off any watch with a leather strap if I am going anywhere near water because I don't want the strap wrecked.
> 
> It doesn't make a watch more expensive if it has a high water resistance I think the divers are the same price as the marine watches.


Cheaper in fact, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> Anyway, Steinhart has other watches. If WR is an issue, then there's the Ocean range, all of them at least 30ATM WR :yes:












If I was on the deck of this I think I'd prefer the real thing just to be sure :lol: :lol:


----------



## oymd (Jun 9, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> oymd said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know how much more engineering or design change needs to go into a watch to make it water resistant to say; swimming?
> ...


I like the GMT Aviator one...the SQUARE design...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

It's lovely! 3ATM WR also, so no showers or swimming with that one...


----------



## oymd (Jun 9, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> It's lovely! 3ATM WR also, so no showers or swimming with that one...


Which is a bloody shame for such a nice watch!


----------



## JoyZipper (Feb 3, 2012)

newwy said:


> Lol, just checked their website and even the 'MARINE' ones it states no swimming or shower...or washing the dishes...lol
> 
> In fact I wouldn't even look at a photo of a boat whilst wearing one of their 'MARINE' watches...
> 
> ...


You couldn't make it up!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

newwy said:


> .......In fact I wouldn't even look at a photo of a boat whilst wearing one of their 'MARINE' watches...you havin a laugh or what?
> 
> You couldn't make it up!


Everyone wearing a Steiny, take it off now before looking at Bond's boat pic above.......Doh...too late! :lol:


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

Yep, its a real shame. I looked long and hard at the Aviator range (the big square ones) and I really do like the look of them...lovely big chunky 24mm strap in a fab brown leather. I just couldn't bear the fact that they have zero waterproofing.










Tasty?, but don't wash the dishes or the car with one...lol


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> If I was on the deck of this I think I'd prefer the real thing just to be sure :lol: :lol:


What? The life vest?!


----------



## PhilipK (Sep 23, 2011)

newwy said:


> I liked the look of them and was almost tempted, however I changed my mind when I researched them a bit. A number of them are barely shower proof.


Indeed. I have the Aviaton GMT, which is a fantastic watch, but the lack of WR means that it gets very little wrist time.


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

I would recommend them too. Ive had a NavB and an Ocean GMT. Both excellent watches.


----------



## knightrider (Jan 1, 2011)

Just ordered an ocean two blue water res to 300 metres.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

knightrider said:


> Just ordered an ocean two blue water res to 300 metres.


We haven't seen many of those. In fact, I think I never seen an Ocean 2 on this forum... give us plenty of pictures when it arrives!!


----------



## knightrider (Jan 1, 2011)

[email protected] man this forum is really bad for my wallet. I've brought 3 watches since joining. Need to keep away...


----------



## knightrider (Jan 1, 2011)

what's the usual turn-around time from order to delivery?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

knightrider said:


> [email protected] man this forum is really bad for my wallet. I've brought 3 watches since joining. Need to keep away...


Only 3 watches in 22 months !?! :huh:

You really aren`t taking this watch collecting thing seriously are you?  :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

knightrider said:


> what's the usual turn-around time from order to delivery?


About one to two weeks if DPD doesn't screw things up. It's the usual time for something coming from Germany.


----------



## knightrider (Jan 1, 2011)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> knightrider said:
> 
> 
> > [email protected] man this forum is really bad for my wallet. I've brought 3 watches since joining. Need to keep away...
> ...


Joined a long time ago, but only really started posting recently. Actually 4 watches in last 2 weeks


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

I've had quite a few and they have all been very good. The price point is excellent for the quality which stands up against most out there. I had a Tag Aquagraph Calibre 500 for a short while, which had a rrp of over Â£2k. the build quality fell far short of the Steinhart Ocean1 Ceramic that I have...


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

I'd like one of these!

http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/Nav-B-Uhr-47-black,12.html


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

PilotWatchLover said:


> I'd like one of these!
> 
> http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/Nav-B-Uhr-47-black,12.html


Make sure you have a wrist for those... it's not only the fact that those are 47mm, the footprint of their pilot watches is huge. I once had a 44mm auto A dial and it was the biggest watch I ever wore. Theoretically, I have bigger watches that I wear fine but somehow the 44 was a beast on my wrist. I know it's the same with the 47mm case, it will wear bigger than other 47mm watches from other brands.


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

PilotWatchLover said:


> I'd like one of these!
> 
> http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/Nav-B-Uhr-47-black,12.html


I could never live with a black pvd watch. Even the slightest scratch shows up like a beacon!!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

redmonaco said:


> I could never live with a black pvd watch. Even the slightest scratch shows up like a beacon!!


PVD or IP coating is quite hard and not easy to scratch! It would have to be a pretty strong impact to nick it off and, if so, the least of your problems!


----------



## MartinCZ (Sep 25, 2012)

Kutusov said:


> redmonaco said:
> 
> 
> > I could never live with a black pvd watch. Even the slightest scratch shows up like a beacon!!
> ...


I agree that PVD is really durable. If you like it so do not be afraid to buy them


----------



## smallangryboy (Nov 1, 2012)

Anyone have the Ocean Vintage Military? I'm looking at this as my next purchase putting it with a NATO strap and would love your thoughts.


----------



## smallangryboy (Nov 1, 2012)

Dusty said:


> Love mine great watch :thumbup:


Amazing watch Dusty, what model is it and are they still for sale?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

smallangryboy said:


> Amazing watch Dusty, what model is it and are they still for sale?


 It's the Steinhart Aviation GMT Auto. Neil has them for sale at Chronomaster for Â£415.


----------



## xtriple (Dec 4, 2011)

I know there are no valuations on here, but what are the Ocean One Greens fetching? I got one for last Christmas from my dear lady wife and I have worn it and loved it. However, with the Rolex in my collection I can see the Steiny sitting in the watchbox for ever more - what's the point in wearing a watch that "looks" like a Rolex when you could wear an actual Rolex?

Feels wrong to sell it as it's been a brilliant watch, but....


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

xtriple said:


> I know there are no valuations on here, but what are the Ocean One Greens fetching? I got one for last Christmas from my dear lady wife and I have worn it and loved it. However, with the Rolex in my collection I can see the Steiny sitting in the watchbox for ever more - what's the point in wearing a watch that "looks" like a Rolex when you could wear an actual Rolex?
> 
> Feels wrong to sell it as it's been a brilliant watch, but....


They don't depreciation a great deal from what I've seen. Take a look on the sales corner and see for how much they usually sell and take into account stuff like wear, warranty left, etc. From what I've seen, I think the green ones are a bit harder to sell than the regular black Oceans but you'll only know for sure after posting it on the sales section.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I have the Ocean 1 black and the Ocean 1 GMT. Excellent build quality and available used for the Â£250 mark. The bracelets are also top class. IMHO you have to spend a grand or more to see any real improvement in class. The only downside is that they are so obviously Sub clones, but the Sub is an iconic design and very popular with a lot of manufacturers.

I would like to see a Steinhart version of Rolex' 39mm Explorer 1. I'd probably buy that if the dial were simple enough.

Rob


----------



## knightrider (Jan 1, 2011)

Got my STEINHART "OCEAN two blue..." yesterday. I am amazed at the quality feel to the watch and it looks amazing. Think I'll be buying more of these, funds permitting. Will post up some pics soon.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

knightrider said:


> Got my STEINHART "OCEAN two blue..." yesterday. I am amazed at the quality feel to the watch and it looks amazing. Think I'll be buying more of these, funds permitting. Will post up some pics soon.


Please do! I don't think I ever seen one posted on this forum yet!


----------



## knightrider (Jan 1, 2011)

A couple of piccies:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks! It's quite different from the Ocean 1, those lugs are interesting and so are the notches on the bezel. Enjoy your new watch! :yes:


----------



## knightrider (Jan 1, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Thanks! It's quite different from the Ocean 1, those lugs are interesting and so are the notches on the bezel. Enjoy your new watch! :yes:


thanks. I'm immensly impressed by Steinhart.


----------



## drdvice (Oct 24, 2013)

I am thinking of getting Nav B Chrono 2, the special edition black one. ( actually my first mechanical watch) I am a little disappointed that it doesn't have an exhibition back like the other Chrono's. Does anybody own one of these? Steinhart Nav B-Chrono II Black Special

I have to say I don't think their website is particularly great, especially for a boutique luxury brand.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

drdvice said:


> I am thinking of getting Nav B Chrono 2, the special edition black one. ( actually my first mechanical watch) I am a little disappointed that it doesn't have an exhibition back like the other Chrono's. Does anybody own one of these?
> 
> I have to say I don't think their website is particularly great, especially for a boutique luxury brand.


I get that it being your first mechanical watch you would like the display back but trust me, it's a waste of time and money. You really don't see the mechanism when it's on your wrist, it's an automatic movement so 50% is always covered by the rotor when you do look, it's another thing to break and it affects water resistance. Notice that the steel back is a 5ATM WR, the display back is 3ATM. Not that it makes a huge difference, both are splash proof only.


----------



## drdvice (Oct 24, 2013)

Hmm ok, thanks for the advice Kutusov!

Sorry forgot the rules relating to links (even though I only read them a few hours ago!)


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

as for the point about water resistance i can prob guarantee that even with a proper diver on it will never see water!! i dont normally wear my nice watches for washing the car a g shock will suffice, same as being caught out in the rain where is it normally? under your sleeve! ive got a superocean but will it see the ocean, like ****!!

steinhart are very nice and very reasonably priced watches but to be labelled as sh*t? im not so sure

just my two pennies worth


----------



## drdvice (Oct 24, 2013)

I am not so worried about the watch being waterproof although I am hoping for it to be an everyday wearer, my main worry would be scratching the DLC while working ( I am a goldsmith) Wouldn't want to be taking the watch off all the time. I guess I am just going to have to be careful!


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> I get that it being your first mechanical watch you would like the display back but trust me, it's a waste of time and money. You really don't see the mechanism when it's on your wrist, it's an automatic movement so 50% is always covered by the rotor when you do look, it's another thing to break and it affects water resistance.


I love display backs.  I think they add another dimension to a watch. Even though it's true that the rotor covers 50% of the movement it is still an interesting thing to be able to see. Yes, you have to take the watch off to see the movement through the display back but so what -- take the watch off.  A watch is not just for wearing or telling the time; it's also a little mechanical marvel and I think it adds real (additional) enjoyment value to a watch to be able to see what makes it tick (literally!).

As for breakage, a display back is less likely to get broken than the front of the watch since it is against the wearer's wrist most of the time. I don't think it's worth worrying about.

So, for me, if I had a choice between display back and no display back in the same watch, I'd choose display back. But, all that said, I would not choose a watch only because it had a display back.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

drdvice said:


> I am not so worried about the watch being waterproof although I am hoping for it to be an everyday wearer, my main worry would be scratching the DLC while working ( I am a goldsmith) Wouldn't want to be taking the watch off all the time. I guess I am just going to have to be careful!


DLC does not scratch all that easily. It's not called Diamond Like Coating for nothing. ;-) However, if you are working with tools and metals then you'll scratch or ding it eventually. Personally that wouldn't put me off buying a DLC watch though -- to collect some 'physical history', even on a dressy watch, is part of the charm of an every day wear watch in my opinion.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

drdvice said:


> I have to say I don't think their website is particularly great, especially for a boutique luxury brand.


I'm curious, why do you think this?


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

I've had 3 Steinharts, all versions of the Ocean one (green, vintage red and vintage GMT), and have been very impressed by all of them. Very high quality, accurate and look great. Very good value, too. A great secondhand buy- you can pick one up from the sales section and resell later pretty much for what you paid- just need to be quick, as they go fast!


----------



## med (Feb 14, 2011)

smallangryboy said:


> Anyone have the Ocean Vintage Military? I'm looking at this as my next purchase putting it with a NATO strap and would love your thoughts.


Yup, i've got one with ceramic bezel mod and very happy with it. Bought on this forum if memory serves, and has had a lot of wrist time. This is an old pic, had it on a tan leather strap for most of the time - does look quite nice on a nato too.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Markrlondon said:


> DLC does not scratch all that easily. It's not called Diamond Like Coating for nothing. ;-) However, if you are working with tools and metals then you'll scratch or ding it eventually. Personally that wouldn't put me off buying a DLC watch though -- to collect some 'physical history', even on a dressy watch, is part of the charm of an every day wear watch in my opinion.


Not on a black DLC watch, Mark... It's true that a decent PVD coating is harder than steel but if you put a deep scratch in there you'll have the shiny steel showing beneath the black coating and there's nothing you can do after that either than remove the coating and having it coated again.

I've seen very few pictures where people actually managed to dig such a scratch on PVD watch but, on the other hand, I remember seeing on TZ some poor guy's Sinn watches, with their Tegiment treatment and all that, all scratched up after being used by his wife (or so he says). I ahve no clue how you manage such a thing as even my polished steel watches usually have no marks after a long time of wear. True I never risk scratching a watch.

Anyway, I think the main thing is to think were you are going to wear your watch and what you need. There's a thread on TZ about someone asking what mechanical watch you use on the gym... I though the guy was insane until I start reading other members saying they wear Rolexes and Omegas. It was then and there I started to think I didn't know what gym meant. I was thinking of free weights and stuff like that but then I start reading "I wear my DSSD to the gym and I have no problems with it while running, swimming and in the sauna". So yeah, gym is more like an health club or a spa for a lot of people and a mechanical watch is obviously safe in such conditions.


----------



## drdvice (Oct 24, 2013)

Markrlondon said:


> drdvice said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say I don't think their website is particularly great, especially for a boutique luxury brand.
> ...


It might be just the way it appears on my browser but the website just feels rather cramped and messy. Although to be honest it is east to navigate.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

drdvice said:


> It might be just the way it appears on my browser but the website just feels rather cramped and messy. Although to be honest it is east to navigate.


Fair enough.


----------



## esjayjay (Oct 17, 2013)

Thoughts on Steinhart..... I want one now, OVM too, Please stop posting pictures of them, It isnt helping the desire !!! ha


----------

